# Possible Infectious Coryza



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

Possible Coryza - 1st hens symptoms: Bubbles in both eyes, bad odor, facial swelling (1 side) and nose discharge. The discharge from her eyes is thick and sticky. Tends to cake up.

History: my entire flock is currently dealing with dry pox for the last 20 days, but 5 hens and 1 rooster have something else going on.

1 hen died about 2 weeks ago from what I thought was wet/dry pox. Then I noticed the 2nd hen, she presented with bubbles and facial swelling about the same time so I started her on Tylan thinking respiratory do to pox. 
My Roo started a few days after her with bubbles in 1 eye and nasel discharge, the 3rd hen started about 3 days ago and currently has bubbles in 1 eye, the 4th hen started yesterday eye swelled and bubbles in the other eye, the 5th hen started today and has bubbles in 1 eye.

I did research based on the first hen and rooster, I felt like it wasn't something Tylan could cure. Based on symptoms I think they have Infectious Coryza. So I started them both on Terramycin for 5 days. The Roo cleared up but she didn't.

I went back and did more research and found people recommending Gallimycine so I started the hen on it 3 days ago, but she still has not improved. I've put the other 3 hens on Terramycin - they are on day 2 & 1 of the treatment.

The 4 hens are separated from the main flock, but it obviously wasn't done in time. My Roo is back with the main flock.

I've posted pictures of the 4 hens in the order they became systematic. I believe the hen that died started this chain and I didn't catch it in time.

Please help, any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you get hold of Denagard? That is the one drug that they have said will attack the bacteria effectively. 

Although I'm not quite seeing what I expect to see with Coryza. But if the other antibiotics have not knocked it out Denagard might be the only choice. 

Can you contact your state vet? I've been out for a while so am not quite sure but they might be able to do a swab to confirm what is going on.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Can you get hold of Denagard? That is the one drug that they have said will attack the bacteria effectively.
> 
> Although I'm not quite seeing what I expect to see with Coryza. But if the other antibiotics have not knocked it out Denagard might be the only choice.
> 
> Can you contact your state vet? I've been out for a while so am not quite sure but they might be able to do a swab to confirm what is going on.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Can you get hold of Denagard? That is the one drug that they have said will attack the bacteria effectively.
> 
> Although I'm not quite seeing what I expect to see with Coryza. But if the other antibiotics have not knocked it out Denagard might be the only choice.
> 
> Can you contact your state vet? I've been out for a while so am not quite sure but they might be able to do a swab to confirm what is going on.


Hello, I can buy it in liquid form? Is that what I should be giving them? If so how much? Does it go in their water?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like TSC now carries it. The dosage for chickens should be on the package and it does appear to go in the water. I've never had to delve deeply into the drug but what I have seen is that it is very effective on some of the more stubborn bacteria. 

I really think you should contact the state ag and ask them if they can test without doing a necropsy. If this is not what you think it is you could be throwing drugs at them that are not making things better. Actually you've already been doing that.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Amazon carries denagard. It comes in liquid form.
If you dont have coryza then you probably have MG. 
If its MG nothing will cure it as its a virus. It will go thru your entire flock. The strong will survive and be carriers and the weak will die.
The best thing to do like Robin said is get one of the birds tested. 
Did you add any new birds recently?
Do you see evidence of rats ?
Rats carry diseases and can infect the flock.
If its MG it can transfer from hen to egg to chick.

Best route unfortunately is to cull the entire flock, clean out the coop entirely. Disinfect with oxine , then let dry. Then a few days later disinfect with virkon..disinfect all food and water containers, roosts etc

Wait a few months if its winter and start over


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MG is a bacterium, not viral. Denagard is also reported to clear birds with MG. Thing is, I've never seen it proven since the birds were not tested before treatment.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes i confused the two oops

Supposedly there are people who treat with denagard for a year, have the birds tested before and after treatment and state their birds were cured.. 
However, MG can suppress and hide, so is the virus actually cured or just hidden. the liquid is extremely bitter, so the water needs to be camouflaged really good for the birds to drink it.
I feel if it really could be cured any bird that had it would be cured.
birds that are strong can be carriers and show no symptoms. .
I believe it can hide and denagard is really the only antibiotic that will help. Not cure, but help.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bad odor is a dead giveaway for Coryza. Treatment is a sulfa drug such as sulfadimethoxine in combination with tylan 50 or baytril. A script from a vet is needed for sulfadimethoxine.
SMZ-TMP may work and does not require a script.
https://www.revivalanimal.com/produ...et-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics
Add one tablet to 8oz of water. Make a fresh solution daily and treat for 7-10 days.
Denagard will not treat Coryza, only Mycoplasma diseases.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Bad odor is a dead giveaway for Coryza. Treatment is a sulfa drug such as sulfadimethoxine in combination with tylan 50 or baytril. A script from a vet is needed for sulfadimethoxine.
> SMZ-TMP may work and does not require a script.
> https://www.revivalanimal.com/produ...et-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics
> Add one tablet to 8oz of water. Make a fresh solution daily and treat for 7-10 days.
> Denagard will not treat Coryza, only Mycoplasma diseases.


Thank you so much. She has been on Denagard for 3 days with no change. Good thing she still eats very well. Should I continue the Denagard for the prescribed 5 days than move to the SMZ-TMP? Or should I stop all Treatments and wait the few days to start administering the SMZ-TMP? at this point neither one on us has anything to lose. Thanks again


----------

